# Eco maps for the first home visit



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is ok!

Just wondered if anyone could think of any reason why this may hinder me in any way . . . . .

My next stage is the first home visit from a sw (screening visit my LA call it) and will last about 3 hours as some of you will know. I am currently waiting for my CRB checks to come back (my LA do them earlier than most) and i am dying to get started on something and have been looking at ecomaps and had one sent me by a lady who has been placed with a child so i would like to get mine done ready for the first visit so i can properly show her/him my support network.

Does anyone see a problem in doing this so early on ?? 

Many thanks xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

I don't think it would be a problem - I'm sure the SW will be impressed with your commitment!  We did lots of "extras" during our HS and got a bit of a reputation for it (we're speaking at prep groups next week about them).  Remember to take the SW advice if you show her it - she might want you to make changes to it.

Go for it, can't think why not!  It's good to be prepared, and as a single adopter your support network will be one thing you are really quizzed about. 

Bx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Boggy,

Thank you for your message  

Ok great i will get started then - just didn't want it to look like i was being too confident or something but didn't think it would do  

When you say you did 'extras' - what do you mean?? I would love to know anything you think may help.

You may have seen so far what i have done and am doing but if not here is a list = 

Started voluntary work at a nursery - 1 afternoon a week
Read 3 books so far and have another 2 on order
I am booked on the Parental substance misuse course with AUK this saturday in Nottingham
Made a list of all the plus sides to the area i live in - park 2 mins away with a little paddling pool in the middle, 2 soft play centres 5 mins away, LOADS of baby and toddler groups minutes away who do things like baby music, dance etc etc
Made a long list of ways to promote a childs culture if i were to be placed with a mixed race child
Opened an adoption savings account 3 months ago

Would love to know what your extras where though  

xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

wow, sounds like you are well ahead with your "extras"!  

We made a book with details of all the local facilities - parks, swimming, doctor, nursery, sports centre etc.  We used Google Earth to show an ariel view of each place and how it related to where we lived.  It was a bit OTT, but my DH likes doing things like that!

Our SW made a comment one day about our support network which made me worry, so we asked absolutely everyone we know to write us a reference (short paragraph) telling the sw what our skills as parents would be and how they were willing to support us.  We made it into a book with a photo of each person.  It's a nice thing to look back on, and it made everyone (esp our families) feel they could do something to help.

The other extras were all related to my work (I was a children's worker for a drug/alcohol charity) so I went on lots of courses and had a stack of certificates to help cover the HS competencies.

Our SW liked what we'd done and said that if we were in a competitive match then it's can be these extra things that make us stand out from the rest.

Hope that helps a little - sounds like you are way ahead already!  

Bx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not quite sure what ecomaps are as we weren't asked to do one!
We're near the end of our HS and we've been asked to do a timeline with significant events, a short history of our childhoods, and a family tree for each of us, as well as a financial statement (just a month's worth of incomings and outgoings plus totals of any savings accounts).
I think it varies a lot between agencies - almost everything we have had to do is standard for either UK or intercountry (we are doing intercountry) - things like intro books depend so much on the child you are matched with.


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow Boggy you really did go to town didn't you!!   Sounds amazing what you did and i have printed it off so i can start to do similar things!! It's funny you mention the area and all its facilities as like i said thats what i have done too as i feel i live in a good area for bringing littlies up in and so i want to show the sw's this and what the area has to offer!

Regarding the support network - i do feel i have a VERY good one as i have lots of friends, with and without children, some married some single and 2 sets of very good neighbours too so hopefully this will be enough  . I have also already looked into the surrounding nurseries and schools regarding the cultural ratio in the case of having a mixed race child as i know the area i am goimg through does have a high number of multi cultural children available. 

On your eco map, did you write alongside how long you have known the certain person and if they were married and had kids etc, how they feel they would support you or did you just write that in the book you made as the eco map i have had off a fellow adopter just has the peoples names,ages,married or not and how many children and their race, ohh and how long they have known them and how far they live! Do you think its worth me starting to ask people to do this or am i getting too ahead?? 

Thank you sooooooooooo much, thats really given me some good ideas!!

xxx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi there thespouses,

Thank you also for your message!! Thats really useful to know and have printed yours off too! I was wondering if they would like a family tree doing so you have answered that query for me  

What do you mean by a time line?  

Thank you again xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

HI

Sounds as though you have loads of good ideas of your own and from Boggy to keep you busy.

Our SW did our ecomap from talking to us about our support network and we didn't actually see it until we had our completed form before panel.  2nd time around I hand wrote changes on there and she has taken it away to amend.  Ours basically said the person(s) name, any children (and if adopted or birth), how we knew them and what sort of help they would be ie practical or emotional or both.

We were like Boggy in doing loads of 'extras', loads of different types of child care (childminding, Brownies, Rainbows, Beavers, continuing to have our nieces and nephews to stay and taking them on holiday), a first aid course designed around children, loads of reading ( I read over 25 books during HS and have continued to do so since).  We also got our friends and family to write letters of support for a portfolio (our LA don't do these now but we are still getting lettters done again).

Everything you are doing, including the saving, shows your commitment to adoption and they will be impressed with this.

Good luck
OT x


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you so much Old Timer - yet again some more great advice and ideas!!

I have also printed your message off  

Well i have already asked my friend to help me do an ecomap as not sure how to get the lay out on the computer, and i have made a list of everyone on the support network and all the details - how i know them, children/no children, race etc etc. I just feel that with being single i am going to have to really promote this part massively and what better and clearer way than to put it all onto an eco map  . 

Yes i have done a fair bit of reading so far but i am very early on! So far i have read transracial adoptiona nd flying solo and flitter through a childs journey through placement but do find that VERY hard going and do feel its aimed more for the sw's and those working in the profession itself and it does say it is too.

Can you reccommend any books? I have on order - adoption diary and the parental substance misuse one . 

When you say your LA don't do this anymore re the portfolio letters off friends etc, what do you mean? What don't they do anymore? Did your LA ask you to do this or was this, like Boggy, an idea off your own backs?? I think it's such a good idea and like Boggy said, a nice thing to look back on and get everyone involved in and definately something i am going to do as i do have so many wonderful friends who will support me in any way possible so i REALLY need to show this!

Thank you sooooo much once again it really is much appreciated xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hiya

Since we first went through HS, 3 years ago, the BAAF form has changed and is heavily based on competenancies now so our LA are no longer doing portfolios.  We decided to still get people to write this time round so our SW got as many views as possible about how we have taken to parenting etc etc.  Our portfolio last time was made up of letters, certificates from the first aid course and any other courses I'd been on, references from Brownies etc.  This also went to panel on the day and gave panel members something else to look at alongside the family book I'd done.  Its interesting to read as the letters say things that people wouldn't necessarily say to your face or bring up in conversation and we still have copies of them all which is nice to look back on.  Whether the agency do portfolios or not it is still worth getting as many letters as you can, it is a good way of showing your support network.

A Childs Journey through placement is a hard read and is designed more for SWs but I actually found it very useful during HS and it went down very well with our SW and panel.  Other good books I've found are First Steps in Parenting the Child Who Hurts and Next Steps for Parenting the Child Who Hurts and also Attachment, trauma and resilience by Kate Cairns.

Don't forget to put Fertility Friends on your ecomap!  Its a good form of support and understanding.

OT x


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok thank you for all that - thats really good to know!

I am taking all this on board and i do appreciate all your help with this and anything else you can think that would help me would be great!!

When you mention portfolios and what they were made up of, was that something made up from yourselves off your own back or was this something that all home studies entailed as it sounds like allt he things that made up the portfolios are very standard and relevant things? 

I am starting my eco map this week so i can have it all done and ready to show the sw when i have my first home visit as it will show my support network in the best and clearest way and as i am doing this as a single i feel i need to promote this as best i can!

I am also going to do a booklet promoting my area and all the child positive things in it eg - park,paddling pool,soft play centres etc etc and going to get all my friends and family etc to write a paragraph saying about how they will support me and how they feel i will be as a parent etc. 


I have had the above ideas off people who have already adopted and am sooooooooo appreciative to you all  

Booked on the AUK course this saturday for substance misuse and booked a first aid course today also for children! Hope all these things will help my journey  

Many thanks again xxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi all,
Kitty I am finding this so useful too, it's great to have all this extra help, how are you presenting your work,what sort of format/folder are you using,think I am going to be following you a lot on this thread !!!   

xxxx
ps I have had a 1st visit , should I still do the things suggested?


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hiya mmmbop - great news about your first visit by the way - i was eagerly waiting you to post how it went and have printed off what you have told us - thank you for that! I am still waiting for my CRB checks to come back!! It's only been 2 weeks though and only just had the one through work back and that was sent a month ago!

Yes i am soooooooooooooooo glad i posted about this and have had the most amazing advice!!

Well what i am thinking of doing is, for the eco map, i have down loaded an eco map and other chart like stuff software package to my laptop and thats set the outline of the map out, all i have to do is fill in the appropriate information ie names,race,ages,kids/no kids etc etc. I have been very lucky to have had a completed successfull eco map sent to me off a lady who adopted a little girl not so long ago so thats REALLY helped me understand whats required!! I have found that there is an application in Microsoft Word which sets the map out similar to what you will require but you will have to add things to it as its not a eco map as such - more like a flow chart which is slightly differently laid out. Or if you have power point, thats your best option  . I can forward you the eco map if you want to pm me your e mail address as its really helped me!! I have asked her and she said thats absoloutly fine  

Re the promoting my area folder - i was actually working on this last night! What i am doing is composing a booklet selling/advertising/promoting my area as a child friendly area to live in! I am trying to think of it as if i were doing this to promote the area to perspective parents, when really its to the sw 

I am lucky in that my area has an awful lot to offer so i am just in the process of gathering information off all the attractions in my areas websites - for example, the local swimming baths, sports hall,park which has a designated childrens play area and paddling pool, library, west midlands safari park is literally 5 mins away from me, all the nurseries and schools ( obviously i am not including things off all their websites else the booklet would be finished in about 2050  ) etc etc - then i am going to get my VERY artistic friend to help me lay it all out in a booklet form and she will design it for me and do all the colours , wording and eye catching lay out   as i am not great at this sort of thing and she is!! I think she is going to present it as a  ring binder type of folder. If you don't think you would be able to do it all yourself, or know anyone who could help you, i was thinking of sending all the info and website links etc to my local printers (before i asked my friend) and getting them to do it for me so thats just an idea  . I am also including a google earth map showing all the attractions etc in my area in relation to where i live, an idea i got off Boggy on here which i think is just so good and a clear and efective way of showing the sw our areas in relation to bringing up children and all its attractions and activities!I am also lucky cause my doctors and hospital and primary care out of hours unit is also 2 mins away which is all obviously very important!!  and so the google earth can show this off  

Hope this helps and ill try and keep you posted on how i am getting on with it all and you me please   xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

It's all sounding great!  

I've had a request via PM for more examples of my "extras" so I'll post them on your thread later if that's ok?  Better put some more paper in your printer  

Bx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ohhh and mmmbop - YES def do all these things!! I am doing them now b4 my first home visit cause i have found out about them now! Its premature but surely it can only go in my favour  

Boggy - Oooohhhhh thats great   I'll def be printing all that off when you post it  

Can't thank you enough for giving me all these ideas!! xxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Thankyou Kitty for taking the time to reply,sounds like it's all under control. thanks Boggy look foreward to your tips,xxx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

If anyone wants a completed, successfull eco map sending to them from a lady who adopted a little girl not so long ago pm me your e mail address xxx


----------

